# MCP55 network issue(solved)

## Gankfest

When Gentoo for the first time I get these network errors on startup.

err, eth1 socket address family not supported by protocol

err, eth1 sento: badfile descriptor

err, eth1 timed out

ERROR cannot start netmount as net.eth1 could not start

I have MCP55 ethernet on Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe

I have the marvell PHY drivers set in kernel config

I'm not sure if I have forcedeth mod loaded or need it to be loaded lsmod shows nothing

dmesg | tail says eth1: no IPv6 routers present

any additional info needed just ask, any help would be great as I've been at this all day!

----------

## alex.blackbit

are you missing some important ip stuff in the kernel?

----------

## Gankfest

I have these modules loaded with an [*]

device drivers ->networking support

PHY Device support

nforce Ethernet support

forcedeth loads on boot so idk why I can't connect.

----------

## alex.blackbit

i was not talking about your network interface card drivers, but about ip.

and... [*] does mean it is NOT a module but built-in... if you are talking about make menuconfig, what i assume.

----------

## Gankfest

The kernel mods are preloaded and idk what you mean by I.P. I followed the handbook on configuring the network as DHCP

----------

## Gankfest

I can't figure this out been 2 days now. I have forcedeth built into the kernel. My network is dhcp, I don't know what else to do, but my network doesn't start so I can't emerge X or kde. Any help would be fantastic.

----------

## alex.blackbit

are you making fun of me?

*    i tell you to check ip and you answer "i have forecedeth built into the kernel".

*    i tell you that [*] means that something is not a module but built into the kernel and you anser "the kernel mods are preloaded".

additionally and complain all the time "why i can't connect...", "i can't figure it out..." that's not useful information.

that you have a dhcp server on your network does not mean that your kernel can live without the protocol that dhcp relies on, tcp/ip.

try to understand the answers you get on the forums.

ip means "internet protocol" and is part of the protocol suite "tcp/ip". for a linux computer to function properly you need support for that in your kernel, and i asked you to check if that's the case on your installation.

in make menuconfig go to Networking, Networking Options, TCP/IP Networking and see if that's checked.

it is indeed possible that this isn't a tcp/ip issue at all, but if you checked when i first advised that, the whole discussion could have been avoided.

regards

alex

----------

## Gankfest

No I'm trying to mess with you, It was a long day yesterday and I was really tired from working on this issue for so long. The IP/TCP opt is set in the kernel. I switched to the 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 because it worked before, but my network still doesn't boot. I get this error:

err, eth0: timed out

warn, eth0: using ipv4ll address 169.254.217.174

err, eth0: failed to lookup hostname via dns: temp failure in name resolution 

the IP/TCP is set in the new kernel, as well as nvidia Ethernet(forcedeth ver. 0.57) which are built in drivers.

the new kernel is set properly in grub and was compiled properly.

dmesg | grep forcedeth shows it is running.

lspci shows eth info as:

00:08.0 bridge: Nvidia Corp mcp55 eth. (rev a2)

00:09.0 bridge: Nvidia Corp mcp55 eth. (rev a2) 

I'm using eth0, eth1 is disconnected.

/etc/conf.d/net is set to dhcp using dhcpcd with no dns nontp nonis. I use a smoothwall 3.0 which automatically assign IP addresses.

anything else you need just ask and I'll be glad to post it, I'm really trying to figure this out and have no idea why it's not working, and I'm not trying to mess with you or be mean. Thanx for the help!

----------

## kmike

Hi

I'm experiencing similar problem. I get:

ERROR cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start 

at boot. I'm pretty sure it's connected with fact, I didn't build forcedeth into my kernel. The problem is, i don't have "nforce support" in menuconfig. Is it dependand on some other options?

The kernel is 2.6.24-r3 gentoo-sources.

lspci output:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03bc (rev a1)

00:02.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GS] (rev a1)

```

and dmesg output:

```

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 (root@desktop) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #5 SMP Mon Mar 31 21:41:47 CEST 2008

Command line: root=/dev/sda7

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef0000 - 000000007fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef3000 - 000000007ff00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524016) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7E10, 0014 (r0 Nvidia)

ACPI: RSDT 7FEF3040, 0038 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FEF30C0, 0074 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: DSDT 7FEF3180, 46D1 (r1 NVIDIA NVDAACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 7FEF0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET 7FEF79C0, 003C (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: WDRT 7FEF7A40, 0047 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: MCFG 7FEF7B00, 003C (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: APIC 7FEF78C0, 0098 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524016) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   524016

On node 0 totalpages: 523919

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1397 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2546 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7108 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512812 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET timers must be located in memory.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:50100000)

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 32032 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515358

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER

time.c: Detected 1799.976 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2057952k/2096064k available (3401k kernel code, 37496k reserved, 1489k data, 220k init)

SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3603.35 BogoMIPS (lpj=7206708)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 12499817

Detected 12.499 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3600.01 BogoMIPS (lpj=7200035)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz stepping 02

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 120 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LXV5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LXV6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LXV7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LXV8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AXV5] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AXV6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AXV7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AXV8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xcff80000-0xcff87fff has been reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x295-0x314 has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xd5800-0xd7fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x7fef0000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x100000-0x7feeffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff0000 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: cc000000-ceffffff

  PREFETCH window: b0000000-bfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: cfd00000-cfdfffff

  PREFETCH window: cfa00000-cfafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: cf900000-cf9fffff

  PREFETCH window: cfe00000-cfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: cfc00000-cfcfffff

  PREFETCH window: cfb00000-cfbfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie00]

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AXV5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [AXV5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0292 

nvidiafb: CRTC0 analog not found

nvidiafb: CRTC1 analog not found

nvidiafb: CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP

nvidiafb: Using DFP on CRTC 0

nvidiafb: Panel size is 1680 x 1050

nvidiafb: Panel is TMDS

nvidiafb: MTRR set to ON

fbcvt: 1680x1050@60: CVT Name - 1.764MA-R

nvidiafb: Flat panel dithering disabled

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 210x65

nvidiafb: PCI nVidia NV29 framebuffer (64MB @ 0xB0000000)

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xffff8100000a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xe000 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xe008 irq 23

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3250620AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3250620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xcc00 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xcc08 irq 22

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-S183L, SB01, max UDMA/33

ata4.00: applying bridge limits

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S183L SB01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

video1394: Installed video1394 module

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 21, io mem 0xcfffe000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 20, io mem 0xcffff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 2-8: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for pl2303

usbcore: registered new interface driver pl2303

drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.c: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-8

Fixing up Logitech keyboard report descriptor

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-8

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2008084k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008084k

Generic RTC Driver v1.07 

```

... and .config

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3

# Mon Mar 31 22:30:04 2008

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

# CONFIG_QUICKLIST is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

# CONFIG_SYSVIPC is not set

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT is not set

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

CONFIG_MACVLAN=y

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_MII is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_R8169_VLAN is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_DCA=y

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=852

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_KCORE is not set

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-2"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

```

----------

## Erulabs

kmike: We arn't going to do your work for you. 

```
lspci -v | grep "ethernet"
```

Google search your Ethernet adapter.

Find related kernel modules.

Build kernel modules/Rebuild Kernel.

Install kernel.

Boot kernel.

paradox6996:

A '169.254.0.0' address is in a private, non-routable network. What this means is that it tried and tried to get an address, and didn't get one. Check the cables and check your DHCP server (probably your router). This is a really common issue for Windows users - try google.

Edit: If you dont have a router, of you want to assign a static ip, look at /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## Gankfest

how can i copy all that info to usbstick in gentoo tect, so i can post all my info.

----------

## Erulabs

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> how can i copy all that info to usbstick in gentoo tect, so i can post all my info.

 

What? What info? I asked you to check the physical cabling.

Uh - mouting a drive is "mount /dev/drivelocation"?

----------

## Gankfest

 *Erulabs wrote:*   

>  *paradox6996 wrote:*   how can i copy all that info to usbstick in gentoo tect, so i can post all my info. 
> 
> What? What info? I asked you to check the physical cabling.
> 
> Uh - mouting a drive is "mount /dev/drivelocation"?

 

the lsmod, lspci, .config etc..

It's not the cabling, I don't have a router. I have a smoothwall that assigns dhcp addresses, I've tried connecting it to the modem which i have comcast cable and their servers are dhcp.

If some1 can tell me how to COPY not mount the files above, so i can open them and post them so people have a better idea of what the problem.

----------

## Erulabs

copy is "cp".

a smoothwall is a router. You're beginning to wear on my patience.

----------

## Gankfest

It's setup properly, I've tried going through the modem to get an address from comcast. that doesn't work either. I installed this last year on 2.6.19 with no problems. thats why I want to know how to post the .config file, lspci, etc.. because something might be missing that isn't listed in the wiki guides, handbook, etc... 

I mounted the usb like so:

mkdir /mnt/usb

mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb

cp /mnt/usb /usr/src/linux/.config

says cp: omitting directory /mnt/usb

----------

## Erulabs

"cp -R" for 'recursive copy'. 'recursive' implies it will navigate directories.

Also, cp works the other way around: "cp file copyoffile". Or in your case "cp .config /place/where/a/copy/should/go"

----------

## Gankfest

heres my .config file:

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

# Mon Mar 31 00:37:07 2008

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_REORDER is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=y

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

CONFIG_OSS_OBSOLETE_DRIVER=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RWSEMS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO=y

CONFIG_STACK_UNWIND=y

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_PLIST=y

this is the log messages. I tried to copy ifconfig and lscpi, but I don't know how!

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #4 SMP Mon Mar 31 00:38:32 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Command line: root=/dev/sda3

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fee0000 (usable)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost BIOS-e820: 000000007fee0000 - 000000007fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost BIOS-e820: 000000007fee3000 - 000000007fef0000 (ACPI data)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost BIOS-e820: 000000007fef0000 - 000000007ff00000 (reserved)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 3200 used

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost end_pfn_map = 1048576

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost DMI 2.4 present.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: RSDP (v002 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7b70

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: XSDT (v001 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fee30c0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: FADT (v003 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007feec540

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000007feec740

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: HPET (v001 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000098) @ 0x000000007feeca80

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007feecb00

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007feec680

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x03000000) @ 0x0000000000000000

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Number of nodes 1

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000007fee0000

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 3200 used

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Using node hash shift of 63

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fee0000

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Zone PFN ranges:

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost DMA             0 ->     4096

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost 0:        0 ->      159

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost 0:      256 ->   524000

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost On node 0 totalpages: 523903

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost DMA zone: 1692 pages reserved

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost DMA zone: 2251 pages, LIFO batch:0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost DMA32 zone: 7108 pages used for memmap

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost DMA32 zone: 512796 pages, LIFO batch:31

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Processor #1

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfefff000

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:70100000)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PERCPU: Allocating 36288 bytes of per cpu data

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 515047

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Initializing CPU#0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Checking aperture...

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU 0: aperture @ dda2000000 size 32 MB

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Aperture too small (32 MB)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost No AGP bridge found

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Memory: 2056432k/2096000k available (3297k kernel code, 39180k reserved, 2233k data, 312k init)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5631.91 BogoMIPS (lpj=11263839)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost result 12560081

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Detected 12.560 MHz APIC timer.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Initializing CPU#1

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5625.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=11251982)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ stepping 03

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 569 cycles)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Brought up 2 CPUs

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost time.c: Using 25.000000 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET timer.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost time.c: Detected 2813.456 MHz processor.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost migration_cost=323

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost NET: Registered protocol family 16

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: bus type pci registered

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:06.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Boot video device is 0000:07:00.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC1] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Generic PHY: Registered new driver

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost SCSI subsystem initialized

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost libata version 2.00 loaded.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost hpet0: at MMIO 0xfefff000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[fdeff000-fdeff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost IO window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PREFETCH window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0a.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost IO window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost MEM window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PREFETCH window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost IO window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost MEM window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PREFETCH window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost IO window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost MEM window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PREFETCH window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost IO window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost MEM window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PREFETCH window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost IO window: 8000-9fff

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PREFETCH window: disabled.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost IO window: 7000-7fff

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost MEM window: f8000000-fbffffff

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost NET: Registered protocol family 2

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost TCP reno registered

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost io scheduler noop registered

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost io scheduler deadline registered

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0376:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0a.0:pcie00]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0a.0:pcie03]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0374:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0374:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0378:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0375:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[0377:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie00]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie03]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost hpet_resources: 0xfefff000 is busy

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0402 

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost nvidiafb: unknown NV_ARCH

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Marvell 88E1101: Registered new driver

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8239 bound to 0000:00:08.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 22

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [AMC1] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8239 bound to 0000:00:09.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost netconsole: not configured, aborting

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:04.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost NFORCE-MCP55: chipset revision 161

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:04.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Probing IDE interface ide0...

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d800012bd968]

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Probing IDE interface ide0...

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost Probing IDE interface ide1...

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost megaraid: 2.20.4.9 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 12:27:22 EST 2006)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost megasas: 00.00.03.05 Mon Oct 02 11:21:32 PDT 2006

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ahci 0000:06:00.0: version 2.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] enabled at IRQ 16

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> Link [APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ahci 0000:06:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ahci 0000:06:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000040100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000040180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost scsi0 : ahci

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost scsi1 : ahci

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: version 2.0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 21

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 21

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost scsi2 : sata_nv

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA 

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 1

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost scsi3 : sata_nv

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata4.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 625142448 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/1)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata4.00: ata4: dev 0 multi count 1

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6Y080M0   YAR5 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost sda: Write Protect is off

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost sda: Write Protect is off

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200KS-00P 21.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost SCSI device sdb: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost sdb: Write Protect is off

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

Mar 31 16:35:41 localhost SCSI device sdb: 6

----------

## Erulabs

You're getting a 169 address. This means no DHCP server is available.

None of your posted info helps in the least.

----------

## Gankfest

ok, so how can i fix it so it gets a dhcp address.

----------

## Erulabs

Make sure you have a DHCP server, or assign a static address.

In this case, as you've stated you only have a smoothwall and a modem, I would assign yourself an appropriate IP address.

----------

## Gankfest

Tried a static address:

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.201 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

I set it up in the smoothwall as localhost, phy. address, ip address, and still same error. When I was doing the livecd install it found a dhcp address so idk why it's not working now.

----------

## Erulabs

You can't have a static and DHCP at the same time... Try either 

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.201 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" ) 
```

OR

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis" (the nodns option is unnecessary)

```

If you've assigned a static and still no go, you've got a different problem. Try connecting directly to your modem and try again. If STILL no go, I would say it looks like your ISP is having some issues.

----------

## Gankfest

lol, if you read above you would notice I tried connecting to the modem already GG. My ISP is fine.

----------

## Gankfest

fixed it: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-681368-highlight-dhcpcd.html

----------

